#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Тхеравада в Израиле

## Ассаджи

Есть такой анекдот:

Пожилая еврейка несколько недель добирается до уединенного буддийского монастыря в горах, и выстаивает очередь на аудиенцию с почитаемым буддийским учителем.
Наконец-то увидев его, она говорит всего три слова: "Шелдон, сынок, вернись домой!"

http://www.buddhistnews.tv/current/b...ews-120703.php

-------

Слухи по поводу того, что Тхеравады или какого-то другого буддийского течения нет в Израиле, безосновательны.

Вот несколько сайтов:
http://www.buddha.co.il/
http://www.tovana.org.il/
http://www.il.dhamma.org/

Сам я не понимаю, что там нарисовано, кроме разве что картинок:

http://www.buddha.co.il/gallery/life...thebuddha.html

----------

Йона (22.09.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.il.dhamma.org/location_eng.asp вот бы срослось посетить такое прекрасное место!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> вот бы срослось посетить такое прекрасное место!


Ну они туда всего-лишь год как переехали.
Купили колхозную землю и собираются построить там большой центр.
А пока живут в палатках, медитируют под навесами, под москитными сетками. Биотуалеты. Кухня на улице. Романтика в общем :Smilie: 
Это я вам в порядке профилактики завышенных ожиданий говорю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2011), Читтадхаммо (31.10.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хм... Не понял про "завышенные ожидания": Южный Кунсангар - это такие же палатки. 

P.S. Пугать российского человека походными условиями просто забавно. Не ходили вы, наверное, в походы; не мылись в горных реках. )))

----------


## Miruka Ze

Я вас не собирался пугать. Просто поделился информацией для пущей объективности.

----------

Читтадхаммо (01.11.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Друзья, давайте не будем меряться ... пережитыми москитами что ли. Все хорошие все достойны випассаны.

----------

Слава Эркин (02.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

> Есть такой анекдот:
> 
> Пожилая еврейка несколько недель добирается до уединенного буддийского монастыря в горах, и выстаивает очередь на аудиенцию с почитаемым буддийским учителем. Наконец-то увидев его, она говорит всего три слова: "Шелдон, сынок, вернись домой!"


 уточненная версия анекдота: перед встречей ей сказали, что Учитель очень занят, потому она может сказать ему всего три слова. Она и сказала: "сынок, вернись домой".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2011)

----------


## Alex

Ди идише мамэ отличается от террориста тем, что с террористом иногда можно договориться  :Smilie:

----------

Yeshe (03.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2011), Юй Кан (02.11.2011)

----------

